

How To Use Paid Advertising To Grow Your Startup (audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/544/92-tz-interview-ilya-lichtenstein-insight-io

======
acconrad
Can someone explain this to me? I find it incredibly limiting that the
standard for launching a website is that you have to advertise. If you are
offering a service like Yelp or Google, where you provide information through
the browser, is it inevitable that you have to set up an ad network? Aren't
freemium and product offerings enough? For any HNers with ads on their sites,
what portion of your revenue is driven by ads?

~~~
il
You seem to be conflating driving traffic and monetizing.

I mostly talk about paying money to sites like Google to drive traffic. You
can only do this effectively if you are selling something.

Unless you have a Bing-size budget, it's near impossible to arbitrage ad
clicks into profitable visitors to an ad-supported site.

